# Ongoing Caravel issues



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi again lever gurus,

i am still having a nightmare with the rebuilt caravel. Mostly related to seals... I think! Just thought I would share my thoughts and see if you all have similar conclusions to me or other suggestions.

So, I rebuilt the machine using orphan espresso seals, no matter what I tried I couldn't get the lower outer O-ring to seal. Then I figured out the dimpled metal bit had come loose inside the piston leading to more drips and an inability to put any pressure into the pull (not sealing so pressure balanced by water going up through the central piston hole?)

I have managed to fix that (I think) then a trip to the local auto supplies place seems to have sealed the lower outer o-ring too. I managed one test pull to try to start setting up the grinder before drips again from around the edge of the screen and from the handle slots. Assuming it was the same seals I carried on anyway but couldn't get anything resembling a normal puck or espresso, espresso was sour blonding quickly with no crema, and pucks were swimming regardless of grind. So took it apart again and found the top outer o-ring in pieces, the rest appear ok. I am guessing that this o-ring was letting water and possibly pressure past so accounting for my soggy pucks and leaks (from handle holes as well)

I am replacing seals again as I type but just wanted to check the likelihood that my puck and espresso issues are connected to my dodgy seals?

Dying to get going on this I guess it's a good job I bought a box of o-rings!


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

I wish I could help more, but here are a few ideas in case you did not already consider them.

• It is important to use some form of food-grade grease on o-rings before using. Grease helps sealing as well as allowing contact surfaces to break-in correctly.

• Highly worn cylinder walls will be difficult to seal no matter what is done.

• Cylinders and pistons might be deformed or they might be mismatched. It is not always obvious.

• Sometimes the oily residue from coffee diminishes sealing-but that is for machines used frequently.

• O-rings are not made the same. Not all can handle heat and/or movement in the same ways. The variety of materials used for o-rings is very diverse. Did you contact Orphan Espresso regarding your seals?

Good luck solving the problem!


----------

